# Women wearing Pants instead of Dresses...



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 27, 2006)

This has been a hot topic at our old church in south GA where me and my wife are from and just recently(as of sunday) was a topic at my current church.

I for one have no problem with a woman wearing pants to church as long as it is done modestly.

I have heard 2 preachers takes on this ours which believes the way I do, and the new preacher at our old church that believes that women should only wear dresses and koolots. Not just a church but in all aspects of the womans life....He also believes that men should not wear shorts, that it could be an enticing to women.....

The preacher from south georgia said there was a passage in the bible and I think we even turned to it but I cannot remember it right now, but it has something to to with, "letting down" of a garment for women and a "bringing up" of a garment for a man.

Just interested if anyone else knows where this may be in the bible?

Thanks,
DB BB


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 27, 2006)

I would much rather see a woman come to church dressed modsetly in a pantsuit than a skirt up to there. Some say a woman is dressing like a man if she wears pants to church if you believe this buy you a frilly collared women's pantsuit and see how manly you feel.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 27, 2006)

MY take, my mother always wore a dress to church ,funeral home, prayer meeting at someone's house. When she went to Richway or k-mart she wore whatever she wanted as long as it was modest. My dad for a long time would niot let my sisters wear shorts, but with my eldest sister being as hard headed as he was he changed that when she became a teenager.

My wife and daughter will wear dresses to church, no exceptions, any where else they can wear nice  (decent clothes) whatever as long as they are modest.


----------



## Dana Young (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with Branch, In our Church all the ladies wear dresses. Ocassionally a visitor might come in pants or a pants suit but no one says any thing to them, and if they come again they usually wear a dress.


----------



## 6wheeler (Mar 27, 2006)

Let me share a little story with you. 

The little country church I attended as a young boy (1952-1962) had no air conditioning so in warm weather they kept the windows open. Every Sunday an older gentleman that lived about 2 miles down the road would come up in the cemetary and sit on a headstone listening to the sermon. This fellar always wore clean overalls, brogans, and a plaid shirt. One Sunday, one of the ladies of the church hurried out to catch the man before he left. She invited the man to come into the church the next Sunday. Well the very next Sunday the man came to the church. Again he was wearing clean overalls, plaid shirt, and brogans. After that Sunday the fellar never came back not even to the cemetary. My dad called on the man to find out what happened. Seems the preacher called the man aside after church and told him he was glad to see him in church but could he wear better clothes next time he came. When word of this got out it sent a shock wave through the church. Half the church left and founded a new church. The first Sunday the new church was opened my dad went to this fellars house, picked him up and drove him to church. That Sunday he sat in the back in his overalls, plaid shirt, and brogans. After church everyone attending came up to him and warmly welcomed him. He attended church with us every Sunday and after about one and a half years he accepted Christ as his savior and attended every Sunday until his death. 

Concern about what this man was wearing to church nearly destroyed any chance of him receiving GOD's word and finding salvation. I firmly believe we should be more concerned with a person's soul rather than what they wear to church. Sure some may dress in short skirts or whatever but we have to see beyond that. It is our duty to witness to these people and help them to find salvation. I don't ever remember seeing that a woman could not enter into heaven in pants. GOD ain't concerned about what brand clothes you wear, the size of your bank account or home or what kind of car you drive. All he is concerned about is your salvation. Whether a woman wears pants or dresses, skirts or shorts, if she gives her life over to GOD then that's what we want isn't it? If that ain't what you want for others regardless of the clothes they wear then maybe it's time for a little prayer and inner reflection.


----------



## mikel (Mar 27, 2006)

6wheeler said:
			
		

> Let me share a little story with you.
> 
> The little country church I attended as a young boy (1952-1962) had no air conditioning so in warm weather they kept the windows open. Every Sunday an older gentleman that lived about 2 miles down the road would come up in the cemetary and sit on a headstone listening to the sermon. This fellar always wore clean overalls, brogans, and a plaid shirt. One Sunday, one of the ladies of the church hurried out to catch the man before he left. She invited the man to come into the church the next Sunday. Well the very next Sunday the man came to the church. Again he was wearing clean overalls, plaid shirt, and brogans. After that Sunday the fellar never came back not even to the cemetary. My dad called on the man to find out what happened. Seems the preacher called the man aside after church and told him he was glad to see him in church but could he wear better clothes next time he came. When word of this got out it sent a shock wave through the church. Half the church left and founded a new church. The first Sunday the new church was opened my dad went to this fellars house, picked him up and drove him to church. That Sunday he sat in the back in his overalls, plaid shirt, and brogans. After church everyone attending came up to him and warmly welcomed him. He attended church with us every Sunday and after about one and a half years he accepted Christ as his savior and attended every Sunday until his death.
> 
> Concern about what this man was wearing to church nearly destroyed any chance of him receiving GOD's word and finding salvation. I firmly believe we should be more concerned with a person's soul rather than what they wear to church. Sure some may dress in short skirts or whatever but we have to see beyond that. It is our duty to witness to these people and help them to find salvation. I don't ever remember seeing that a woman could not enter into heaven in pants. GOD ain't concerned about what brand clothes you wear, the size of your bank account or home or what kind of car you drive. All he is concerned about is your salvation. Whether a woman wears pants or dresses, skirts or shorts, if she gives her life over to GOD then that's what we want isn't it? If that ain't what you want for others regardless of the clothes they wear then maybe it's time for a little prayer and inner reflection.




exactly


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 27, 2006)

Human dogma, rules & regulations pure and simple - I really don't think God's sitting on the throne ringing His hands worrying if a woman is wearing pants to church -- i think He's much more concerned with the state of her soul than her wardrobe...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to have a pastor that could make a mountain out of a mole hill. A friend of mine's wife worked at the doctor's office and she didn't have time to go home and change clothes on Wed. nite so she faithfully came in her white pants. The preacher called my friend up and gripped about it. I guess he thought it would be better for her not to go to church.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 27, 2006)

as long as it is tasteful folsk should be able to wear anything they want to church.  You should be comfortable.

But

If the church wants to post rules saying folks have to dress a certain way and the members are ok with it I am fine with that as well.


----------



## DCHunter (Mar 27, 2006)

My opinion is that no one should dress in a way that is a distraction. I can't concentrate on the message when there's a pretty woman wearing something showing too much skin. Not that I'm staring or anything, but it's still a distraction. My wife used to wear blouses that even though they weren't slutty, they were a little too low cut in my opinion. So I kindly suggested she not wear that to church because it just doesn't seem right for there to be any kind of temptation like that at church. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 27, 2006)

6wheeler said:
			
		

> Let me share a little story with you.
> 
> The little country church I attended as a young boy (1952-1962) had no air conditioning so in warm weather they kept the windows open. Every Sunday an older gentleman that lived about 2 miles down the road would come up in the cemetary and sit on a headstone listening to the sermon. This fellar always wore clean overalls, brogans, and a plaid shirt. One Sunday, one of the ladies of the church hurried out to catch the man before he left. She invited the man to come into the church the next Sunday. Well the very next Sunday the man came to the church. Again he was wearing clean overalls, plaid shirt, and brogans. After that Sunday the fellar never came back not even to the cemetary. My dad called on the man to find out what happened. Seems the preacher called the man aside after church and told him he was glad to see him in church but could he wear better clothes next time he came. When word of this got out it sent a shock wave through the church. Half the church left and founded a new church. The first Sunday the new church was opened my dad went to this fellars house, picked him up and drove him to church. That Sunday he sat in the back in his overalls, plaid shirt, and brogans. After church everyone attending came up to him and warmly welcomed him. He attended church with us every Sunday and after about one and a half years he accepted Christ as his savior and attended every Sunday until his death.
> 
> Concern about what this man was wearing to church nearly destroyed any chance of him receiving GOD's word and finding salvation. I firmly believe we should be more concerned with a person's soul rather than what they wear to church. Sure some may dress in short skirts or whatever but we have to see beyond that. It is our duty to witness to these people and help them to find salvation. I don't ever remember seeing that a woman could not enter into heaven in pants. GOD ain't concerned about what brand clothes you wear, the size of your bank account or home or what kind of car you drive. All he is concerned about is your salvation. Whether a woman wears pants or dresses, skirts or shorts, if she gives her life over to GOD then that's what we want isn't it? If that ain't what you want for others regardless of the clothes they wear then maybe it's time for a little prayer and inner reflection.



Can I get an AMEN!


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 27, 2006)

6wheeler said:
			
		

> I firmly believe we should be more concerned with a person's soul rather than what they wear to church. Sure some may dress in short skirts or whatever but we have to see beyond that. It is our duty to witness to these people and help them to find salvation. I don't ever remember seeing that a woman could not enter into heaven in pants. GOD ain't concerned about what brand clothes you wear, the size of your bank account or home or what kind of car you drive. All he is concerned about is your salvation. Whether a woman wears pants or dresses, skirts or shorts, if she gives her life over to GOD then that's what we want isn't it? If that ain't what you want for others regardless of the clothes they wear then maybe it's time for a little prayer and inner reflection.



Amen! I have a grandmother that was raised by her Primitive Baptist grandmother, so of course her views have always been extremely conservative. However, she wears a pantsuit or some variation to church all the time now. It's easier and more comfortable for her to move around in with her oxygen tank that follows her everywhere. I myself wear dress pants to church all the time as well. To me, pants or slacks are infinitely more modest and covering than a skirt of any length could ever be, but I don't wear them because they are so modest. I wear them because they are comfortable, especially for chasing around babies in the nursery, which I help keep during Sunday School. Try sitting on the floor playing with babies in a skirt; it ain't happening! Besides all this, however, the contents of a person't heart and soul are what is of concern to God, not the contents of their wardrobe. No, I don't think it's appropriate when some younger women in my church wear skin tight tops and pants, or low cut shirts and mini-skirts, and I would never dress that way in church because I wasn't brought up that way. However, my opinion is, at least they are at church, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 27, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> The preacher from south georgia said there was a passage in the bible and I think we even turned to it but I cannot remember it right now, but it has something to to with, "letting down" of a garment for women and a "bringing up" of a garment for a man.



Does anyone know of a passage like this in the bible?

Thanks,
DB BB


----------



## mlmathis123 (Mar 27, 2006)

Reading these posts reminds me of a story that I heard long ago and I’m sure many of you have. It goes like this

A young man was sitting outside of a church sobbing one Sunday morning as the sermon was being delivered. As he sat on the steps a man suddenly was standing beside him. He stretched out his hand and placed it on the shoulder of the young man and said (Son! Why are you crying?) To which the young man replied they would let me in because of my hair and my clothes sir. They say that I don't meet their requirements to enter the house of the Lord.
The Gentleman smiled and said son my name is Jesus and I have been tiring to get inside for years and they won't let me in either.

It makes me wonder sometimes why the religious people feel that they have such a grasp of what God wants them to do but in reality they never seem to hear that still small voice that keeps telling them to drop the religion and be filled with my righteousness. The phracises and saducises missed the mark a long time ago because of religion, let us not miss our chance to lead someone to Christ because of garments or hair, but let God make the changes in his own good time.


God Bless

Mike and Jessica


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Mar 27, 2006)

It sounds like the preacher himself may have a problem with it.  Whenever a dress-code is place on a church...it is time to move on.  I have heard a lot about being modest and we should not entice others for wrong reasons, but following one person's idea on dressing is focusing on something other than Jesus.  When our focus is off of Him, we are in the wrong.

The strict rules were for OT Israel and the Temple; I believe.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't know this was still a problem today in many churches?  At least it hasn't been in any of the churches I have attended or visited since about 1985.


----------



## leroy (Mar 27, 2006)

MSU bowhunter said:
			
		

> Whenever a dress-code is place on a church...it is time to move on.
> The strict rules were for OT Israel and the Temple; I believe.





Exactly!


----------



## leroy (Mar 27, 2006)

mlmathis123 said:
			
		

> Reading these posts reminds me of a story that I heard long ago and I’m sure many of you have. It goes like this
> 
> A young man was sitting outside of a church sobbing one Sunday morning as the sermon was being delivered. As he sat on the steps a man suddenly was standing beside him. He stretched out his hand and placed it on the shoulder of the young man and said (Son! Why are you crying?) To which the young man replied they would let me in because of my hair and my clothes sir. They say that I don't meet their requirements to enter the house of the Lord.
> The Gentleman smiled and said son my name is Jesus and I have been tiring to get inside for years and they won't let me in either.
> ...




good post!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Mar 27, 2006)

the women at my church wear dresses.  my wife and my mama wear em.  that is how things are with them.  that being said as long as you are there and you are presentable then fine by me.  i dont care if you got overalls blue jeans are what not.  when i am in church i do my very best to see everybody the same.  i do strongly disagree with what some of the younger girls wear to church.  some of these girls wear stuff i wouldnt let my wife or daughter wear in public let alone church.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2006)

MudDucker said:
			
		

> Can I get an AMEN!



Amen!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 27, 2006)

If my church judges someone by the clothes they wear then I am looking for a new church. I wear a suit and tie to church but that's just how I was raised but I have no problem with a man or woman in jeans and a tee shirt.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> If my church judges someone by the clothes they wear then I am looking for a new church. I wear a suit and tie to church but that's just how I was raised but I have no problem with a man or woman in jeans and a tee shirt.



I agree.


----------



## Keith48 (Mar 27, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Human dogma, rules & regulations pure and simple - I really don't think God's sitting on the throne ringing His hands worrying if a woman is wearing pants to church -- i think He's much more concerned with the state of her soul than her wardrobe...


 
AMEN!

The church I go to is more concerned with winning the lost than with man's rules. Legalism kills and it is a stench to sinners that need Jesus. Do you think Mary was wearing a dress when she was thrown at the feet of Jesus in need of a Savior? 

Find yourself another church; one that is concerned with fulfilling the Great Commission, not the preacher's commission...


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 27, 2006)

The Taliban tells women how to dress.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 27, 2006)

In the house of the Lord, I try and dress respectfully.  Respectful clothing has nothing do with designer or price tag.  
I wore jeans for the first time in several years, to church weekend before last.  I was running very late and it was the quickest thing I could do.  I was mad at myself for being in that position and uncomfortable walking in despite the fact that the majority of folks probably had on jeans (it was a Sunday evening service which tends to be VERY casual since it's officially the 'youth service').  I got over it about 2 minutes after mass started, but won't make it a practice.  
Making myself a little more presentable is the least I can do.  Whenever I think showing respect or humility or discipline is an inconvenience, I remember how inconvenient it must be to hang on a cross until you die.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with our current church, it doesn't matter what you wear AS LONG AS IT IS DECENT.

I was just wondering if anyone had ever read or saw a scripture that I described in the first post....

DB BB


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Mar 27, 2006)

I did not bother to read everyone's post but God does not care how you dress he care's what in your heart!  If your church is worried about how people dress then they need to get on their knees and ask God to give them an important direction.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 27, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a passage like this in the bible?
> 
> Thanks,
> DB BB





It somewhere and I will have to find it, says something about a woman not wearing clothes that pertain to a man. BUT, you have to remember, there were no pants when the Bible was written, everyone wore robes. Im sure there was a difference in the mens and womens robes, that being said, if you cant tell a woman is woman or a man is man by the way they dress, something is wrong. When God made the new covenant, he said he would write the words in our hearts and minds (not a quote), that being said, we know what is acceptable dress and not, its called instinct, conviction and a lost sinner coming in does not have that same conviction that a 30 year member has and needs to be taught and shown an example of and let the Lord deal with them. No-one should step forward and tell a person how to dress as long as they are decent and things are covered up. Remember, nature itself will teach you on some things.


----------



## Darcy (Mar 27, 2006)

Here is my take on it... I agree with Arrow3's Girl in that it is much easier and more comfortable to wear dress pants, or a pant suit... especially when you're expected to be active (in the daycare or where ever).  I think a woman should be 'decent' in more than just the church setting.. too many girls, and woman, are dressing inappropriately just going out in public!
 The traditional image of a woman wears dresses and skirts. But at the same time, the expectations of a woman have drastically changed, and therefore the wardrobe of a woman has also shifted. 

Not to get off topic.... but this is a sore subject for me, I was recently told by a professor of mine that it might help if I "let down my hair, put on some makeup, and wear a skirt" this comment was given as some possible "improvements" I could make to help me fair better in a academic competition. That comment was both extremely unprofessional, but also a reminder of the crappy little things that women have to deal with on a daily basis..... wear what you want, so long as its respectful and fitting for the situation!


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 27, 2006)

Chrisw said:
			
		

> It somewhere and I will have to find it, says something about a woman not wearing clothes that pertain to a man. BUT, you have to remember, there were no pants when the Bible was written, everyone wore robes. Im sure there was a difference in the mens and womens robes, that being said, if you cant tell a woman is woman or a man is man by the way they dress, something is wrong. When God made the new covenant, he said he would write the words in our hearts and minds (not a quote), that being said, we know what is acceptable dress and not, its called instinct, conviction and a lost sinner coming in does not have that same conviction that a 30 year member has and needs to be taught and shown an example of and let the Lord deal with them. No-one should step forward and tell a person how to dress as long as they are decent and things are covered up. Remember, nature itself will teach you on some things.



Chris,

Deuteronomy 22:5
5 The woman shall not wear that which pertaineth unto a man, neither shall a man put on a woman's garment: for all that do so are abomination unto the LORD thy God.

The preacher from south georgia said there was a passage in the bible and I think we even turned to it but I cannot remember it right now, but it has something to to with, "letting down" of a garment for women and a "bringing up" of a garment for a man. He was saying that this "letting down" meant it was a dress.

I don't agree with him! We have family in South Georgia and we go down to visit about once every couple of months and this has been a big debate in the church ever since the new preacher put in the bullatin a dress code for anything that goes on at the church.

The last time we were down, the sunday school class that we attend there is taught by the preacher and it mainly consist of college age students and married couples up to age 40. Well to make a long story short everybody is not happy with the new"dress code" and it actually came down to a screaming match between some members and the preacher in that sunday school class. I did not say anything because I am not a member there now. This new preacher has a long hard road ahead of him because there are bigger problems in the church than dress code. It seems like he is trying to avoid the big problem by tackling little ones...

He actually went as far as to say in the sunday school class that if anyone can proven to him that it is not against the Bible for a woman to wear pants that he would go and buy his daughter and wife some pants to wear. But he said the argument has to be biblical. 

I think it is eventually going to make people leave the church, unless he backs down...

DB BB


----------



## DCHunter (Mar 27, 2006)

Darcy said:
			
		

> Here is my take on it... I agree with Arrow3's Girl in that it is much easier and more comfortable to wear dress pants, or a pant suit... especially when you're expected to be active (in the daycare or where ever).  I think a woman should be 'decent' in more than just the church setting.. too many girls, and woman, are dressing inappropriately just going out in public!
> The traditional image of a woman wears dresses and skirts. But at the same time, the expectations of a woman have drastically changed, and therefore the wardrobe of a woman has also shifted.
> 
> Not to get off topic.... but this is a sore subject for me, I was recently told by a professor of mine that it might help if I "let down my hair, put on some makeup, and wear a skirt" this comment was given as some possible "improvements" I could make to help me fair better in a academic competition. That comment was both extremely unprofessional, but also a reminder of the crappy little things that women have to deal with on a daily basis..... wear what you want, so long as its respectful and fitting for the situation!




I don't blame you for getting upset over that. That was totally inappropriate for him to say that.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 27, 2006)

Woodswalker said:
			
		

> Ok, y'all, my wife works outside the  home as does my daughter.
> 
> we've seen the word "decent" cast out several times as the standard to live by, and everyone who exceeds that definition is beyond the standard, and everyone who falls below that definition as below the standard.
> 
> So, for us old geezers, who have likely seen it all, what does "decent" mean, exactly?  in the English, of course.



Everyone's definition is going to be different....

Here is mine; 

If you have to ask yourself is it alright to wear this to church, than it probably isn't alright to wear it to church.

just my opinion, nothing biblical...
DB BB


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 27, 2006)

What people wear should not be an issue.  It is better for them to be there than not be there.  We should not be worrying about what someone else is wearing.  That is judgemental, and we are not to judge.

I have been at Churches where people wore jeans and shorts.  Did not take away from my experience of worship.

At the church I am at now, I wear dockers and a nice shirt.  My wife wears pants or a dress.  My daughters wear jeans, pants and skirts.

Our preacher doesn't wear a tie.  The reason is that at one point when he was younger he had witnessed to a guy and got him to attend church.  He came in pants and shirt with no tie.  He followed up with the guy afterwards and the fellow said he would not go back.  Reason was someone had said something to him about not having on a tie.  Or pastor promised him that if he came back he would not see him in a tie.  

His reason was that it was his job to witness to the lost whetehr they were wearing a tie or not.  So in an effort to make people feel more welcome, he has decided to not wear a tie during his sermons.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 27, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> Chris,
> 
> Deuteronomy 22:5
> 5 The woman shall not wear that which pertaineth unto a man, neither shall a man put on a woman's garment: for all that do so are abomination unto the LORD thy God.
> ...




I will see if I can help you find it.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Chris!

DB BB


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Mar 27, 2006)

If anyone is in doubt...come to Meadowdale Baptist in Calhoun.  We have biker church once a year and you are actually encouraged to wear leather, jeans, or whatever.  It is an AWESOME ministry to bikers and those who do not "fit" in the OT Baptist churches.

All I can say is that the church is growing and it is where everyone loves one another...no matter what they show up in.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 27, 2006)

6wheeler said:
			
		

> Let me share a little story with you.
> 
> The little country church I attended as a young boy (1952-1962) had no air conditioning so in warm weather they kept the windows open. Every Sunday an older gentleman that lived about 2 miles down the road would come up in the cemetary and sit on a headstone listening to the sermon. This fellar always wore clean overalls, brogans, and a plaid shirt. One Sunday, one of the ladies of the church hurried out to catch the man before he left. She invited the man to come into the church the next Sunday. Well the very next Sunday the man came to the church. Again he was wearing clean overalls, plaid shirt, and brogans. After that Sunday the fellar never came back not even to the cemetary. My dad called on the man to find out what happened. Seems the preacher called the man aside after church and told him he was glad to see him in church but could he wear better clothes next time he came. When word of this got out it sent a shock wave through the church. Half the church left and founded a new church. The first Sunday the new church was opened my dad went to this fellars house, picked him up and drove him to church. That Sunday he sat in the back in his overalls, plaid shirt, and brogans. After church everyone attending came up to him and warmly welcomed him. He attended church with us every Sunday and after about one and a half years he accepted Christ as his savior and attended every Sunday until his death.
> 
> Concern about what this man was wearing to church nearly destroyed any chance of him receiving GOD's word and finding salvation. I firmly believe we should be more concerned with a person's soul rather than what they wear to church. Sure some may dress in short skirts or whatever but we have to see beyond that. It is our duty to witness to these people and help them to find salvation. I don't ever remember seeing that a woman could not enter into heaven in pants. GOD ain't concerned about what brand clothes you wear, the size of your bank account or home or what kind of car you drive. All he is concerned about is your salvation. Whether a woman wears pants or dresses, skirts or shorts, if she gives her life over to GOD then that's what we want isn't it? If that ain't what you want for others regardless of the clothes they wear then maybe it's time for a little prayer and inner reflection.


If all they have is overalls thats fine my grandad and dad always wore them to church I know many a fine preacher that wore them as well did not bother their preaching, I dont say anything to any lady or man as to what they may wear , just set an example to what they should wear.
Its up to the elders of the church to teach folks how they should conduct themselves in church. That being said I have NEVER said anything to a man or woman about what they were wearing but I can say what my wife and daughter can and cannot wear. To be honest i have never had to, my wife knows how she should present herself.


----------



## SBG (Mar 27, 2006)

I think that a Church should have a written dress code for its members. If a person is not comfortable with the dress code, they should not take membership there. There must be standards in the Church and it is up to the members to decide what those standards are...as long as they are not contrary to the Word of God. 

Having said that, there should never be someone posted at the door, turning away visitors that might not be dressed according to the dress code. The only time that a visitor should be asked to leave, is if they are wearing something that is causing a problem...in all of my years of Church, I've never seen this happen.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 27, 2006)

And by establishing the dress code some will visit and feel uncomfortable, and it may their first and only visit to a church, and thereby they may never receive the Word of God.  Their are a lot of people that are hesitant to attend church because they feel that Christians will be judgemental of them.  If they come and see a dress code, it will most likely drive drive that feeling home.

I'm not saying I want to see slinky attire, but what about an individual that does not have the money available to buy clothes to match the dress code of suit and tie, or dockers and dress type shoes?  Should they be excluded from attending church becasue they can not afford it?  Because they have work uniforms or some jeans they should be excluded from hearing the Word.  

Man, my grandparent's church would not have had anybody in attendance if overalls was prohibited.


----------



## Lthomas (Mar 27, 2006)

I heard a wise preacher say once. 
When your dead and gone, 
Will people remember the clothes you wear?
When your dead and gone,
Will people remember the way you wore you hair?
When Im dead and gone, The only thing that matters 
is the fruit that I bare.


----------



## CAL (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm with you 6wheeler.That is the way I believe also.
My son and daughter-in-law live in Columbus and are members at Cascade Hills.That church has 3 services on the weekend.The Saturday night service is casual and I have seen blue jeans and tennis shoes there.Nobody wears a tie not even the preacher.God's spirit is there also and the church is full too.That church is reaching out to people.It was full of young folks and teenagers.It is probably the biggest church in Columbus,Ga.The thing I noticed most was not the dress but the warmth of the people.Something lacking in many churches.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Mar 27, 2006)

CAL said:
			
		

> I'm with you 6wheeler.That is the way I believe also.
> My son and daughter-in-law live in Columbus and are members at Cascade Hills.That church has 3 services on the weekend.The Saturday night service is casual and I have seen blue jeans and tennis shoes there.Nobody wears a tie not even the preacher.God's spirit is there also and the church is full too.That church is reaching out to people.It was full of young folks and teenagers.It is probably the biggest church in Columbus,Ga.The thing I noticed most was not the dress but the warmth of the people.Something lacking in many churches.


AMEN  Cal.   I have heard of that church and how the power of the lord is moving!!!!!!    I wear what I want too, church is about the word of God, that being said is when it is my time to usher "I wear suit and Tie" not because of some silly dress code that is just like saying we wear uniforms all the men who wear ties all the time don't never say anything to those who don't and when you come into  MORROW FIRST BAPTIST  You will be greeted warmly,
Very I say more.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 27, 2006)

Our church does not have a dress ‘code’ per se, but on any Sunday, most folks come in very conservative attire.   Neither my wife nor I ever dress in an inappropriate way to church services, but we do not necessarily go for the ‘norm’ either.  (I wear a nice shirt with comfortable pants, not jeans, unless the service we were attending by invitation had an evening casual meeting.) 
The reason I/we don’t go for the ‘norm’ has something to do with becoming “all things to all men, in order to win some".  Though I'm not on the 'greeting staff', I make it a point to look for new faces coming through the door, and greeting the “out of place” ones with as big a hug as family already there.  

Thank God that, in many other ways, our church greeters do the same.


----------



## Bruz (Mar 27, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> And by establishing the dress code some will visit and feel uncomfortable, and it may their first and only visit to a church, and thereby they may never receive the Word of God.  Their are a lot of people that are hesitant to attend church because they feel that Christians will be judgemental of them.  If they come and see a dress code, it will most likely drive drive that feeling home.



Christians judgemental! Say it ain't so....

I worship in Camo Overalls....In the true house of the Lord....A lot of today's Church services are social events with a Bible verse thrown in for good measure. 

I grew tired of the bickering.


----------



## Torupduck (Mar 27, 2006)

This is one the many cases of why I choose not to attend church.  I love the lord with all of my heart but it sickens me sometimes how judgmental church members can be.  That and the gossiping are too much.  My children still attend every week and that is great.  I remember when I was young.  Bible school and such was purely learning about Gods grace.  No it seems to me every one is judging and competing when it comes to the adults.


----------



## Bruz (Mar 27, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> This is one the many cases of why I choose not to attend church.  I love the lord with all of my heart but it sickens me sometimes how judgmental church members can be.  That and the gossiping are too much.  My children still attend every week and that is great.  I remember when I was young.  Bible school and such was purely learning about Gods grace.  No it seems to me every one is judging and competing when it comes to the adults.



Exactly.....I am fairly certain that I will be judged for my heart and my actions rather than what I wear or drive.

My $.02


----------



## Buzz (Mar 27, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> This is one the many cases of why I choose not to attend church.  I love the lord with all of my heart but it sickens me sometimes how judgmental church members can be.  That and the gossiping are too much.  My children still attend every week and that is great.  I remember when I was young.  Bible school and such was purely learning about Gods grace.  No it seems to me every one is judging and competing when it comes to the adults.



I hear you and know where you are coming from, but I think the right church is out there for you.     There are many that are the way you describe,  but there are also many are not.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2006)

We are fixin` to join another church, a small country church ourselves.


----------



## Torupduck (Mar 27, 2006)

I think you are probably right 7x57.  I am sure it will be a very small church also.  I just have not found it yet.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 27, 2006)

I just hope everyone admits to themselves they can justify anything...
1) The size of your congregation may in fact mean absolutely nothing about the amount of God's work being done.  Matter of fact, it 'might' be inversely related.  That whole "allow homosexual preacher/priest" thing comes to mind.  I mean if it's all in the name of inclusion.....
2) Who ever said being a Christian was supposed to be 'comfortable' by the WORLD'S standards?  Matter of fact, a LOT of scripture to the contrary isn't there?  
3) I just have to ask the basic question, is it really that hard to dress respectfully, ONE or two HOURs or so A WEEK in the name of the One who literally hung on a cross and suffered more in one day than you personally ever could in a thousand lifetimes?


----------



## SBG (Mar 27, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> And by establishing the dress code some will visit and feel uncomfortable, and it may their first and only visit to a church, and thereby they may never receive the Word of God.



Obviously, you don't "post" the dress code on the door...like I said, it is for the members and it is the members indvidual choice, as led by the Spirit, to make before they join themselves to the Church. If a Church has a more conservative dress code expectation of its members than a person is comfortable with, then the person shouldn't join there: they should go find a Church that will let them be as relaxed as they desire..believe me, they are out there.


----------



## Torupduck (Mar 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> 3) I just have to ask the basic question, is it really that hard to dress respectfully, ONE or two HOURs or so A WEEK in the name of the One who literally hung on a cross and suffered more in one day than you personally ever could in a thousand lifetimes?


No I dont think so Phil.  I think that is very little to ask.  But if you choose not to you will never be judged by me bro.


----------



## cowboyron (Mar 27, 2006)

One should dress with his best when attending Church. I for one have never owned a suit in my life. I did rent one for a wedding along time ago. I wear my best blue jeans and a nice long sleeve shirt. Most of the women at our Church wear dresses even the younger generation. Some will wear nice slacks and that is fine. I believe that one can show to much flesh and there passages in the Bible about fleshly desires.....lust of the flesh. One who dresses to entice should not do it in the Church as a matter of fact one should not do it at all. Dresses at are Church are to the knees and lower, cleavage covered also. If one comes to the church for the first time not knowing the word then they of course know no better and should not be shunned. As they hear the word of God then they will learn what is right and wrong in their hearts. Sounds like some of you guys feel if a women came in to Church in a bikini it would be all right. I don't get it and I don't believe our Lord and Savior would either.


----------



## leroy (Mar 27, 2006)

we have some that wear jeans to the morning service. In the summer alot wear shorts at the sun. night, Wed. night service, myself included. I think as long as your not a distraction wear whatever you want. Do you think Jesus would have turned someone away for how they dressed.


----------



## leroy (Mar 27, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> I will go as far as to say I believe churches in which the gospel is truly preached and the Spirit has Its way will barely grow, while those that accept everything in the name of growth have very little Spirit or guidance from God.
> 
> THunter


 
I think if a Church is not growing it had better back up and take a look at itself. The purpose of the Church is to reach the un-Churched if your not growing your not doing your job!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 27, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> I think if a Church is not growing it had better back up and take a look at itself. The purpose of the Church is to reach the un-Churched if your not growing your not doing your job!



Amen


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 27, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> I think if a Church is not growing it had better back up and take a look at itself. The purpose of the Church is to reach the un-Churched if your not growing your not doing your job!


Really?  So all growing churches are fulfilling their purpose huh?  Surely you don't believe that.  
Got a big megamultimedia church here that a friend recently started attending.  By his own admission, their message is apparently "It's all good."  Not sure what bible they read, but it's not ALL good.  Matter of fact, quite the contrary.     But hey, I bet it keeps the collection plates full.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 27, 2006)

It never was God's intention to grow big church BUILDINGS, as much as it is... growing His BODY.  There's the difference.


----------



## leroy (Mar 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Really?  So all growing churches are fulfilling their purpose huh?  Surely you don't believe that.
> Got a big megamultimedia church here that a friend recently started attending.  By his own admission, their message is apparently "It's all good."  Not sure what bible they read, but it's not ALL good.  Matter of fact, quite the contrary.     But hey, I bet it keeps the collection plates full.




I'm sure not all growing Churches are fulfilling their purpose! But once again if your Church is NOT growing your definitly not fulfilling Gods purpose! There will naturally be peaks and valleys but overall you should  always be growing.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 27, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> I'm sure not all growing Churches are fulfilling their purpose! But once again if your Church is NOT growing your definitly not fulfilling Gods purpose! There will naturally be peaks and valleys but overall you should  always be growing.


My church is growing but likely because the population is growing.  Yes like every Catholic church I'm aware of within an hour's drive there is a 'captial campaign' going on to build a new larger church or enlarge the existing one.  So what?  That is most assuredly NOT the goal.  Matter of fact, I'm not sure it's a good thing at all.  Yes I did just pledge a good sum to my church's building campaign under the prayer that it will be in fact used for his greater good but I think money could be better spent on serving the poor and spreading His Word than a new bigger multi million dollar stained glass, pipe organ filled building.  
Most people that I've talked to that have left a church did it why?  Because they didn't like what they were told.  Really?  Those are often the same people who come up with some really interesting 'context' for scripture.  I do it myself.  I'm no saint.  But I don't pretend that God and his Word are here to please ME and my worldly desires.  I do it becaue I'm weak and a sinner.  Christians are soft (myself included).  The world has beat us down and we are falling all over ourselves to accomodate them.   We have given in to the constant attacks from the liberals in general and non (anti?) Christians in particular that say we are 'mean' and 'hard hearted' and 'intolerant' in our teachings and 'rules' and now we have that same self-hate that is indicative of them.  We loathe ourselves so we are becoming what we are called NOT to be.  All so we can appease MAN.  Bad bad move.  We will pay for it.  We already are.


----------



## cowboyron (Mar 27, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> we have some that wear jeans to the morning service. In the summer alot wear shorts at the sun. night, Wed. night service, myself included. I think as long as your not a distraction wear whatever you want. Do you think Jesus would have turned someone away for how they dressed.


No Jesus would not turn one away for what they were wearing. But I do believe if there was to much flesh showing he would cover them up.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 27, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> Phil, you are right on.  Especially with number one.  The biggest danger is falling into the trap of believing you can do more good by including everyone.  It simply isn't so.  I will go as far as to say I believe churches in which the gospel is truly preached and the Spirit has Its way will barely grow, while those that accept everything in the name of growth have very little Spirit or guidance from God.  The Bible says in the last days there will be a falling away from the things of God not a coming together.  I believe far more people want to go and have their ears tickled and their conscience soothed than to hear the true Word preached.  And, if they can do that and dress casually, so much the better.
> 
> THunter


Very true statement my freind. I have been criticized many times for doing just that, preaching the truth.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I'm no saint.  But I don't pretend that God and his Word are here to please ME and my worldly desires.  I do it becaue I'm weak and a sinner.  Christians are soft (myself included).  The world has beat us down and we are falling all over ourselves to accomodate them.   We have given in to the constant attacks from the liberals in general and non (anti?) Christians in particular that say we are 'mean' and 'hard hearted' and 'intolerant' in our teachings and 'rules' and now we have that same self-hate that is indicative of them.  We loathe ourselves so we are becoming what we are called NOT to be.  All so we can appease MAN.  Bad bad move.  We will pay for it.  We already are.


For you to be a Catholic and myself a country Baptist we sure are close(in beleifs) in some respects.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 27, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Obviously, you don't "post" the dress code on the door...like I said, it is for the members and it is the members indvidual choice, as led by the Spirit, to make before they join themselves to the Church. If a Church has a more conservative dress code expectation of its members than a person is comfortable with, then the person shouldn't join there: they should go find a Church that will let them be as relaxed as they desire..believe me, they are out there.



SBG, I understand your point, people should be respectful in the House of the Lord, but I still feel that a person can be respectful and worship in jeans or shorts just as well as in a coat and tie.  

I changed churches about a year ago.  Had nothing to do with the dress code (a lot of people wore jeans and shorts), but rather was centered around beliefs and that the beliefs of the church we were attending were not as strict or straight forward on some things as we would have liked, and also for the benefit of my children.  Our new church has a much better children's program and my girls are learning so much more.  My oldest was recently baptized and my youngest has also accepted Christ and will be baptized soon.

As for the others that are against inclusion, I understand that also, but to what extreme would you carry it.  I am sure there are some that would not attend a church where a Hispanic, Aisan or Black family attended or is it just homosexuals and poorly dressed people that will not be included.  

For the record my church has all of the races I mentioned above.  Does that make it better or worse than an all white church, all black church or any other church for that matter?  The answer is NO.  

What makes it better to me and my family is that the Word of God is spoken and taught, not just to our local congregation but around the world through satellite churches that have been started by our church by sending members to plant.

I do not believe in homosexuality and do believe it is a sin.  I am not preaching tolerance for it.

I do believe that the Lord loves us all and also believe all of us are sinners.  If you are a Christian and believe in the Lord you are a sinner saved by grace.  What God wants is for to accept the gift he has given us and to spread the word of that gift.

I personally know people that were very rough and had sinful ways when they started attending church and turned their lives around.  I had a pastor that had problems with alcohol when he was younger, but had turned his life around and because of some things in his past, I was able to relate to him and learn alot from him.  Should they have been excluded?  Again, I believe the answer to that is NO.  If he had been excluded for being a sinner, he would not have heard the Word of God and become a pastor and lead others to Christ.

By the way, I will be the first to say, I am still a work in progress.  I accepted God when I was young, but am not a finished product.  I have sinned and will again, but can honestly say I am working on things in my life to make me a better man, husband and father.  I am not perfect by any means (neither is anyone else, as the only perfect being to walk the earth was Jesus), but trying to get closer to it.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 27, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> For you to be a Catholic and myself a country Baptist we sure are close(in beleifs) in some respects.


Whatever the sign on the building says, the Word is the Word brother Branch.  It was hard for Christians to hear 2000 years ago and it's hard now.   It was easy then to find reasons to hear (or not) what they wanted just like today.  Todays modes of communications (internet etc....) just make the justification of worldly desires much quicker and more efficient.  What a shame.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 27, 2006)

Funny Thing is folks think that God has changed ove the years, he is still the same God he always was from the beginning of creation.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 27, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> SBG, I understand your point, people should be respectful in the House of the Lord, but I still feel that a person can be respectful and worship in jeans or shorts just as well as in a coat and tie.
> 
> I changed churches about a year ago.  Had nothing to do with the dress code (a lot of people wore jeans and shorts), but rather was centered around beliefs and that the beliefs of the church we were attending were not as strict or straight forward on some things as we would have liked, and also for the benefit of my children.  Our new church has a much better children's program and my girls are learning so much more.  My oldest was recently baptized and my youngest has also accepted Christ and will be baptized soon.
> 
> ...


Fatboy,
For the record also, as a white male, I'll probably be the minority in my church in short order.  Doesn't bother me in the least as I figure heaven will be the same way.  We are not talking about racism.  We are talking about changing your standards to be all inclusive.   Homosexuals are sinners.  Every person in my church is a sinner, myself included.  I'd wager there are more than a few homosexuals attending.  But we as a church body don't endorse their sin or pretend it's OK by telling them they can be priests or deacons.  We wouldn't do that for an adulterer or murderer or... (pick your sin as DEFINED BY GOD).    This whole thread started about women wearing pants which I personally believe is perfectly fine and acceptable.  But guess what, I'm a man.  I may be completely wrong.  My only point in this thread is people view "changing with the times" when it comes to worship as a good thing.  I saw wrong.   Wolf in sheep's clothing....
Our methods of reaching others on the street and around the world may be different.  But our respect and our standards in the house of the Lord (and our adherence to His teachings) should NOT change.  What's next?  Money changers?  Why not?  They need 'saving' too right?
And again for the record, if a homeless man wearing rags walked into my church, he'd (better) be welcomed.  And ideally he'd be wearing warm clothes and have a full stomach when he left.


----------



## SBG (Mar 28, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> Phil, you are right on.  Especially with number one.  The biggest danger is falling into the trap of believing you can do more good by including everyone.  It simply isn't so.  I will go as far as to say I believe churches in which the gospel is truly preached and the Spirit has Its way will barely grow, while those that accept everything in the name of growth have very little Spirit or guidance from God.  The Bible says in the last days there will be a falling away from the things of God not a coming together.  I believe far more people want to go and have their ears tickled and their conscience soothed than to hear the true Word preached.  And, if they can do that and dress casually, so much the better.
> 
> THunter



Homerun Tommy!


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> I think that a Church should have a written dress code for its members. If a person is not comfortable with the dress code, they should not take membership there. There must be standards in the Church and it is up to the members to decide what those standards are...as long as they are not contrary to the Word of God.


 
In the first century, after Jesus had died and was taken back to heaven to await the second coming, the church was started by the apostles; mainly Peter and Pauls teachings and influence.  At that time, JEWS were the only people who were being influenced for Christ and becoming "completed Jews" (later to be called Christians).  At one point and by invitation, Peter went to hang out with and eat dinner with a Gentile...the trash of the Jewish world, and he witnessed to him and his family and then was heavily ridiculed for it by his closest friends, the early church that was...all Jews.  He explained that Jesus had died for us ALL.  

In saying what you said in your first paragraph, you are limiting the gospel to just your kind, like the Jews.  Women should not be shunned just because of a pair of pants, jeans, or whatever.  By excluding folks based on dress and not allowing membership because of dress, close minded and selfish people with attire issues of their own, are allowing the gospel of Jesus Christ to be shut off.  

I am fairly hot about this topic and for good reason.  We are to live to God's standard; it is His church...not the member's church.  It is to His standard that we are to govern ourselves.  We are to love everyone who comes into His church the way that Jesus loved the dirty, poor, crooked, and the prostitutes.  Exclusion of anyone is wrong.

I do hope that all of His churches are growing and that His kingdom is ever growing and that the Christians are using all means possible to reach the lost, not to start an elite society of "do as I feel you need to do."  To quote my pastor, "souls are more important that traditions."

I'm done.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 28, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Fatboy,
> For the record also, as a white male, I'll probably be the minority in my church in short order.  Doesn't bother me in the least as I figure heaven will be the same way.  We are not talking about racism.  We are talking about changing your standards to be all inclusive.   Homosexuals are sinners.  Every person in my church is a sinner, myself included.  I'd wager there are more than a few homosexuals attending.  But we as a church body don't endorse their sin or pretend it's OK by telling them they can be priests or deacons.  We wouldn't do that for an adulterer or murderer or... (pick your sin as DEFINED BY GOD).


Phil, I never said to endorse the sin, only that these people shoudl be welcomed into God's Church in an effort to witness to them and to teach them God's word.



> This whole thread started about women wearing pants which I personally believe is perfectly fine and acceptable.


We do agree on something, however I was not the one that began to preach exclusion.  There were many posts before I made a statement about not excluding someone because of their clothes.



> What's next?  Money changers?  Why not?  They need 'saving' too right?



What is a money changer?  If it is a person then they should be welcomed into God's Church, witnessed to, taught the word of God.  Once again the sin does nto have to be endorsed, but it is about an effort to reach the lost.



> And again for the record, if a homeless man wearing rags walked into my church, he'd (better) be welcomed.  And ideally he'd be wearing warm clothes and have a full stomach when he left.


Amen.  We see eye to eye on this.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 28, 2006)

Toridak and Bruz,

I would welcome you men at my church anytime.  I would also welcome you to attend my Sunday School class.  Great group of people, and my teacher is an avid turkey hunter, and happens to be Dutchman's little brother.

PM me if you would like to know more.

Fatboy


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 28, 2006)

MSU bowhunter said:
			
		

> In the first century, after Jesus had died and was taken back to heaven to await the second coming, the church was started by the apostles; mainly Peter and Pauls teachings and influence.  At that time, JEWS were the only people who were being influenced for Christ and becoming "completed Jews" (later to be called Christians).  At one point and by invitation, Peter went to hang out with and eat dinner with a Gentile...the trash of the Jewish world, and he witnessed to him and his family and then was heavily ridiculed for it by his closest friends, the early church that was...all Jews.  He explained that Jesus had died for us ALL.
> 
> In saying what you said in your first paragraph, you are limiting the gospel to just your kind, like the Jews.  Women should not be shunned just because of a pair of pants, jeans, or whatever.  By excluding folks based on dress and not allowing membership because of dress, close minded and selfish people with attire issues of their own, are allowing the gospel of Jesus Christ to be shut off.
> 
> ...



Great Post MSU.....

I will bow out of this thread.


----------



## DCHunter (Mar 28, 2006)

cowboyron said:
			
		

> One should dress with his best when attending Church. I for one have never owned a suit in my life. I did rent one for a wedding along time ago. I wear my best blue jeans and a nice long sleeve shirt. Most of the women at our Church wear dresses even the younger generation. Some will wear nice slacks and that is fine. I believe that one can show to much flesh and there passages in the Bible about fleshly desires.....lust of the flesh. One who dresses to entice should not do it in the Church as a matter of fact one should not do it at all. Dresses at are Church are to the knees and lower, cleavage covered also. If one comes to the church for the first time not knowing the word then they of course know no better and should not be shunned. As they hear the word of God then they will learn what is right and wrong in their hearts. Sounds like some of you guys feel if a women came in to Church in a bikini it would be all right. I don't get it and I don't believe our Lord and Savior would either.



Good post! That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## SBG (Mar 28, 2006)

MSU bowhunter
In saying what you said in your first paragraph said:
			
		

> Exclusion of anyone is wrong.[/COLOR]
> 
> I do hope that all of His churches are growing and that His kingdom is ever growing and that the Christians are using all means possible to reach the lost, not to start an elite society of "do as I feel you need to do."  To quote my pastor, "souls are more important that traditions."
> 
> I'm done.



With all due respect...perhaps you should go back an re-read my post. No where did I say that people should be excluded or shunned because of what they are wearing when they show up as visitors to a Church. To do so would be the height of hypocrisy and sinful. My point is that the Church has a responsibility to be reverential to God and his house, and setting a dress code for its teachers, ushers, choir members etc. is part of showing that reverence. It is also showing that when a person has been saved, and wishes to join the Church, that there are expectations of the new member. One of those expectations is that the Lord's house is held in high esteem. 

I realize that I am a lot more old fashioned than the majority of the folks on here, and that is okay. Folks need to realize that there is a remnant of folks that are still willing to walk in the "old paths."

To here some of the talk on here, it seems that it would be okay for the Pastor to show up and preach the gospel in shorts and budwieser t-shirt.


----------



## leroy (Mar 28, 2006)

cowboyron said:
			
		

> Dresses at are Church are to the knees and lower, cleavage covered also. If one comes to the church for the first time not knowing the word then they of course know no better and should not be shunned. As they hear the word of God then they will learn what is right and wrong in their hearts. Sounds like some of you guys feel if a women came in to Church in a bikini it would be all right. .



Where in the word does it say dresses to the knees cleavage covered. The latter I can see but I dont think women have to wear a turtleneck every Sunday either. I think if we are looking around to see what everyone is wearing and deciding if it meets our standards we are in Church for the wrong reason. I myself am not going to shun anyone for how they are dressed.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 28, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> To here some of the talk on here, it seems that it would be okay for the Pastor to show up and preach the gospel in shorts and budwieser t-shirt.


You know, I know you were kidding but(and I thought it very funny myself) you will find in the word (old testament) alot of preparation before a man of God could even enter into the holiest of holies(temple). I know thats the old testament and we are now living under grace and im not trying to start more debate, but my point is I think part of the problem is some of our spiritual leaders tend to be more accepting than they should be about certain issues. This last point has been defined well by some of the earlier posts.


----------



## Preacher2671 (Mar 28, 2006)

As for me and my family we will always dress respectfully in church.  My daughter and wife always wear dresses.  The only request I make to the congregation on dress is that if they need to come to the alter and get down on their knees and pray for themselves or others then they should be able to do so without revealing too much.  I once witnessed a few young ladies come to the alter with a friend who needed salvation and they couldn't get down and pray with her on the mourners bench because of what they wear wearing.  It's funny how that when you try to direct someone in the ways of Christianity you're called judgemental.  I'm not here to judge but I am here to be truthful with you and sometimes the truth is difficult and harsh.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 28, 2006)

MSU bowhunter said:
			
		

> I am fairly hot about this topic and for good reason.  We are to live to God's standard; it is His church...not the member's church.  It is to His standard that we are to govern ourselves.  We are to love everyone who comes into His church the way that Jesus loved the dirty, poor, crooked, and the prostitutes.  Exclusion of anyone is wrong.
> 
> I do hope that all of His churches are growing and that His kingdom is ever growing and that the Christians are using all means possible to reach the lost, not to start an elite society of "do as I feel you need to do."  To quote my pastor, "souls are more important that traditions."
> 
> I'm done.




So your saying if a woman came in dressed in nothing but a thong, and a bra. It is fine with you?

Do you mean Traditions or Doctorines?

DB BB


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 28, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> So your saying if a woman came in dressed in nothing but a thong, and a bra. It is fine with you?


Ought to let her pass the collection plate.  

Some folks here are making this something it's not.  NOBODY is preaching exclusion, racism or any other unrelated topic.  A few folks are attempting to preach some adherance to reverance to our Creator.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 28, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> Phil,
> You're starting to sound like a Baptist.
> 
> THunter


You're starting to sound like a Catholic...


----------



## SBG (Mar 28, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Ought to let her pass the collection plate.



Why even pass a plate...let the men put their tithes and offeings in her g-string.  

Great post Phil!


----------



## leroy (Mar 28, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> "Enter ye at the strait gate:  for wide is the gate, and broad is the way that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:  Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it."
> 
> Fact is there are going to be way more that don't make it whether they go to church or not.  Folks think if you can get people to church you are doing your job.  Not so.  God must be dealing on both ends.  If you use a hotdog to get folks in, the devil will use a hamburger to get them out.   Big numbers does not mean a church is doing it's job, I'd argue about the opposite.
> 
> THunter




But getting them there is a step in the right direction. From what I see some think because a Church has big numbers they are doing something wrong. Maby they are doing something right!


----------



## leroy (Mar 28, 2006)

We have debated this for 90 posts but who has ever seen someone called out for what they had on in Church. I have never seen it happen. I have heard people talk like, did you see what she had on or, how short a skirt was but never have I seen anyone confronted.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 28, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> From what I see some think because a Church has big numbers they are doing something wrong. Maby they are doing something right!


Quite possibly.  The point is, they are not neccessarily related.   It goes back to many church's becoming, quite frankly, simply businesses.  All  businesses I know of strive to grow and have more customers, so I think many churches directly measure their success by how much they grow.  That's a mistake IMHO.  I would like to believe that if you are true to the Word and do, as a church, what you are called to do, then you would in fact grow.  But I may be fooling myself.  Like was mentioned earlier, the path of a Christian is NOT easy.  It seems logical to me many (most) would NOT choose the true and difficult path (and therefore churches would not grow indefinitely).  Matter of fact, scripture says so doesn't it?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 28, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> We have debated this for 90 posts but who has ever seen someone called out for what they had on in Church. I have never seen it happen. I have heard people talk like, did you see what she had on or, how short a skirt was but never have I seen anyone confronted.


I have personally not.  But I have seen some truely unbelieveable things.  Thankfully, not very often.  But I do remember once as a small child telling a priest who was a friend and who's church my family was visiting, that I couldn't believe I saw someone (a child if I remember correctly) chewing gum.  Next day's sermon, he brought it up.


----------



## Randy (Mar 28, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> By his own admission, their message is apparently "It's all good."  Not sure what bible they read, but it's not ALL good.



Phil, you are right on in my opinion. Just like a lot of other things in this life including our sport of hunting.  Ethics and morals are being lowered for the multitude.  As you said it should not be so hard to dress up for a couple hours.  But like other things in life it is all about changeing morals and ethics and lowereing them so that everybody can be comfortable.  Just 50 years ago some of this stuff in this thread would not have even been spoken in public.  Ethics and morals may be personal but I have a belief that in our hearts we know the difference.  Just like when God talks to you and you ignore Him.  We know what is right and wrong.  We just do not want to do what is right because we are too lazy, selfish, and plain sinful.  There are things we should do in life because they are the right and ethical thing to do.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe it should matter more what someone is wearing on the 'inside' that what they are wearing on the 'outside'.


----------



## Preacher2671 (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with you gadeerwoman.....but...what someone is wearing one the inside should be reflected in what they are wearing on the outside.  Someone with humility and respect isn't going to flaunt the beautiful body that the Creator has blessed them with.  It worries me that the teaching of humility is becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 28, 2006)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Maybe it should matter more what someone is wearing on the 'inside' that what they are wearing on the 'outside'.


Sandra,
Of course it does.  
But that doesn't mean the other doesn't matter at all...  right?


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2006)

What if:   
  Your child was getting married

   A parent passed and you were attending the funeral

   Your brother's retirement ceremony after 20 plus years in the military 

WHAT would you wear and why? *Now why would we do less when we worship the LORD.*

My angle is NOT pants vs dresses, slacks vs bluejeans vs shorts BUT our mindset.     I'm only referring to one who has been saved for some time, not a babe in Christ.


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 28, 2006)

In the time this thread has been in existence, 87 children in our world have died of hunger - Over 100 have died of preventable diseases caused by unsanitary conditions - I wonder if God is as concerned about that as he just must be about whether women wear pants to church or not


----------



## Randy (Mar 28, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> In the time this thread has been in existence, 87 children in our world have died of hunger - Over 100 have died of preventable diseases caused by unsanitary conditions - I wonder if God is as concerned about that as he just must be about whether women wear pants to church or not



 J/K Tommy.  Yes of course there are worse things in the world.  But some of them started as small things to.  I'd be willing to debate world hunger too!  In fact, since you changed the topic, if all these big churches spent more money on world hunger instead of building huge elaborate churches, we would have beat world hunger too!


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 28, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> J/K Tommy.  Yes of course there are worse things in the world.  But some of them started as small things to.  I'd be willing to debate world hunger too!  In fact, since you changed the topic, if all these big churches spent more money on world hunger instead of building huge elaborate churches, we would have beat world hunger too!


Randy - Send me your check to prime the pump and I'll make sure it goes directly into our mission ministry and not our building fund...  Thanks for the donation - The starving will be appreciative I'm sure...


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 28, 2006)

habersham hammer said:
			
		

> Amen!! Randy!!


I'll take a check from you too HH   And know Im'm just kidding about the checks guys -- But I am serious in that i don't think for one second God is at all concerned with whether or not women wear pants to church or not...


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 28, 2006)

Actually, he commissioned us to "Go into all the world and make disciples..."  That would encompass feeding, clothing, teaching, maturing, anything that would help the world know a relationship with him that would help them be everything he created them to be -- But, as for the original topic of this thread -- I do not think for one second God gives a red hill of beans as to whether a woman wears pants to church or not -- You'll not convince me of that in a million years -- I think we too often put our own hangups on God...


----------



## Randy (Mar 28, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Randy - Send me your check to prime the pump and I'll make sure it goes directly into our mission ministry and not our building fund...  Thanks for the donation - The starving will be appreciative I'm sure...



I send mine to Sally Struthers and James Robinson.


----------



## Randy (Mar 28, 2006)

Tommy,
If a church member does something to cause unrest in the church is that a problem.  If, in fact, the church members feel dressing up is appropriate and shows respect and humility (as stated earlier), isn't that a problem?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 28, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> -- I do not think for one second God gives a red hill of beans as to whether a woman wears pants to church or not -- You'll not convince me of that in a million years -- I think we too often put our own hangups on God...


HT, 
I don't think many in this thread have actually discussed that specific issue of pants.  I personally stated I don't think it matters either (though I admit I could be wrong).  It quickly, understandably and probably rightfully, became a discussion about appearance in general during worship and respect/reverance for the house of the Lord and whether or not there should be such a thing.  
I most certainly think there should be.  I understand others may differ.  Those that apparently think it doesn't matter have yet to answer when it does matter (thong/bra example).  
Obviously at SOME POINT it most certainly DOES matter and I guarnatee you to everyone reading this thread.  We just all have our own different 'line' when something is inappropriate to wear in church.  The problem is, like every other single example in life, society's collective bar is getting lower and lower and lower.  Personally, I would hope for and expect something more from a community that daily propheses a belief in an ABSOLUTE UNCHANGING TRUTH.  One day, people won't ever even know what the terms "Sunday's best" meant.  When it gets explained to them (if anyone remembers), it will be viewed with a quaint sort of disdain.  Like so many other Christian principles today....


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 28, 2006)

*discernment...*

This could be  , I'll let ya'll decide.  We haven't talked about _discernment_ here.  There could very well be folks coming to an assembly for the express purpose of disturbing it in some way.  Some might be youth just 'testing' the waters, so to speak, by wearing _very _inappropriate clothing.  I also heard of other disruptions by groups hostile to the gospel, fortunatly I've never seen that kind of thing.  
I guess where I'm going is that the *greeters * in a church ought to be prepared & have spiritual discernment to assess wether someone is showing up at the door with improper motives or not.  I know this sounds 'exclusive' but please understand what I mean by this kind of discernment.  Yes, it could be a fine line, 'cause you may have someone else who comes looking like death but God has him coming to YOUR church so that he may find life in Christ.  (How did some former h-ell's Angel member find Christ w/o someone reaching out the truth to him?) 
'Nuff said there.

------------------------

Getting back to the original points, this ought to be a matter of where YOU'RE at with the Lord.  If it is uncomfortable for you to be in a casual (dress code) church, then this is not your place.  But if that's a meeting where the _word of God is truely preached_, then why judge it?  Simply move on.  I find it curious that the subject/word 'apostacy' has surfaced when talking about dress code!  I don't think, however, that folks here have come out and said that 'skin' is "OK", and that's NOT what I'm saying either. Maturity matters, but it means a lot to someone who is not 'with it' in your policies to have you come and welcome them regardless.  The church is a hospital for sinners (and I qualify), not a sanctuary for the super saints. 

IMO, more of my .02c


----------



## pnome (Mar 28, 2006)

who would've thought a thread about dress vs. pants would go > 100 posts and 11 pages?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 28, 2006)

pnome said:
			
		

> who would've thought a thread about dress vs. pants would go > 100 posts and 11 pages?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 28, 2006)

pnome said:
			
		

> who would've thought a thread about dress vs. pants would go > 100 posts and 11 pages?


Oh - I would have predicted it when I saw the first post on the thread...  Anything that's debatable will be debated... I gotta' hand it to the crowd, though - Everyone's remaining civil in spite of differences in opinion.  Oh, and for the record - I think we'll all actually be naked when we stand before the Lord -- And we all look better with our clothes on


----------



## Preacher2671 (Mar 28, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Oh - I would have predicted it when I saw the first post on the thread...  Anything that's debatable will be debated... I gotta' hand it to the crowd, though - Everyone's remaining civil in spite of differences in opinion.  Oh, and for the record - I think we'll all actually be naked when we stand before the Lord -- And we all look better with our clothes on


I hope they have fig leaves avalable when we get there!!!!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 28, 2006)

I hope they have elephant ears for me. A fig leaf just ain't gonna hide my rear end.


----------



## SBG (Mar 28, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Oh - I would have predicted it when I saw the first post on the thread...  Anything that's debatable will be debated... I gotta' hand it to the crowd, though - Everyone's remaining civil in spite of differences in opinion.  Oh, and for the record - I think we'll all actually be naked when we stand before the Lord -- And we all look better with our clothes on



Personally, I'll be clothed in the Lord's righteousness. 

Nakedness was done away with in the garden.


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 28, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Personally, I'll be clothed in the Lord's righteousness.


Now that's the kind of garment I like to hear about


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 28, 2006)

Phil, unfortunately I've seen and heard cases of someone (in several cases a child) who attended church in the best clothes they had, which happened to be less than up to some folks standards. The main topic of conversation after the church was how badly the person was dressed instead of the sermon. I can't get hung up on clothing as long as the person's  heart is in the right place. As long as the clothing is 'appropriate' and to me that means clean and covering body parts that should be covered, I don't think the Lord or the church would or should be that concerned.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 28, 2006)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Phil, unfortunately I've seen and heard cases of someone (in several cases a child) who attended church in the best clothes they had, which happened to be less than up to some folks standards. The main topic of conversation after the church was how badly the person was dressed instead of the sermon. I can't get hung up on clothing as long as the person's  heart is in the right place. As long as the clothing is 'appropriate' and to me that means clean and covering body parts that should be covered, I don't think the Lord or the church would or should be that concerned.


In wasn't going to post anymore on this thread as IMO it's run it's course but gadeerwoman's post made me think of something my brother in law told me today. The first church he pastored was small and he said there was a man who lived up from the church and he'd see him setting on the porch sunday mornings as he went to the church. He mentioned him to one of the members and they said you can't talk to him he'll just run you off. My brother in law didn't listen to the church member and went to see the man and it turned out his wife had died and it was just him and hid daughter and her little girl. He found out the daughter having a child out of wedlock was what some had against the old man. To make a long story short he invited them to church and all three came the next sunday.The daughter had on pants(probably didn't even own a dress) and he said one of the women who went there got him off to himself and asked him what are you going to do that girl has got on a pair of pants at church. My brother in law said he told her I'm going to do my best to point her to Jesus. That ended that.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 28, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> We have debated this for 90 posts but who has ever seen someone called out for what they had on in Church. I have never seen it happen. I have heard people talk like, did you see what she had on or, how short a skirt was but never have I seen anyone confronted.


Confrontation is not needed a I said in an earlier post if all dress a certain way most of the time the visitor or new comer will adjust accordingly. There Im back on topic.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 28, 2006)

One more thing , the first church I ever pastored there ws a young lady that came one time, she had on pants, She did not come back , I inquired as to why. I was told that she did not have any dresses to wear. My wife being the woman that she is took it upon herself to go buy dresses(for her) with the offering that was given to me and my family once a month, she did not say anything to anybody, she did it on her on. Again I dont have a problem with how folks may dress in the chusrch house but I think if you can wear the best you have then thats just what God wants any way the best you have. I gave him the beat I have when I was 9 years old he took it. (my soul) Now with what he has done for me i still wear the best i have every time I go into the church house.
I owe him that much. Again if someone cannoit afford it then a good christian will take it upon themselves to fix the problem. Also there are ways to handle things that will bring no embarrasment to anyone.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 28, 2006)

Can't believe I am posting in this thread , but if you are a women and want to wear pants (in good taste of course) to church it is nobodies business but yours.  The Methodists have been OK with it, at least on Sunday nights, since the 1960s.


----------



## leroy (Mar 28, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> Personally, I'll be clothed in the Lord's righteousness.
> 
> Nakedness was done away with in the garden.




Im with huntin tom on this. nakedness was done away with because sin came into the picture we all know there will be no sin in Heaven so we all may very well be naked.


----------



## leroy (Mar 28, 2006)

Mornings, nights, wed., sun. if you want to wear pants come to my Church we'll be glad to have you.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 28, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Im with huntin tom on this. nakedness was done away with because sin came into the picture we all know there will be no sin in Heaven so we all may very well be naked.



I can't concieve of being naked and unashamed, but the new bodies we'll get won't have the stain of sin on em' cause of what Jesus' done for us.  I look forward to that place daily.
_"we shall be like Him, for we shall see Him as He is..."_


----------



## Torupduck (Mar 28, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Mornings, nights, wed., sun. if you want to wear pants come to my Church we'll be glad to have you.


Thank you Leroy, my wife owns nothing but pants and she will be happy to read that.  There are many that think that is indecent in the eyes of the Lord.  I disagree therefore I stay away.  Even if it is, it is His place to judge.  My wife is the most loving, kind hearted sweetest person I know and I am not comfortable having folks look down on her because she wears pants on Sundays.  I feel some folks need to clean thier own plate before worrying about some one elses.


----------



## toridak'sgirl (Mar 28, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Thank you Leroy, my wife owns nothing but pants and she will be happy to read that.  There are many that think that is indecent in the eyes of the Lord.  I disagree therefore I stay away.  Even if it is, it is His place to judge.  My wife is the most loving, kind hearted sweetest person I know and I am not comfortable having folks look down on her because she wears pants on Sundays.  I feel some folks need to clean thier own plate before worrying about some one elses.


Oh how sweet you are 

I beleive women should  be able to wear pants whenever they want to without having to worry about what other people will think


----------



## leroy (Mar 28, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Thank you Leroy, my wife owns nothing but pants and she will be happy to read that.  There are many that think that is indecent in the eyes of the Lord.  I disagree therefore I stay away.  Even if it is, it is His place to judge.  My wife is the most loving, kind hearted sweetest person I know and I am not comfortable having folks look down on her because she wears pants on Sundays.  I feel some folks need to clean thier own plate before worrying about some one elses.




you're welcome anytime we have as many women wearing pants as we do dresses sometimes.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 29, 2006)

greers57 said:
			
		

> Can't believe I am posting in this thread , but if you are a women and want to wear pants (in good taste of course) to church it is nobodies business but yours.  The Methodists have been OK with it, at least on Sunday nights, since the 1960s.



Yeah, but us Methodists have been known as loose from the gitgo.


----------



## Torupduck (Mar 29, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> Wish I had a dollar for every girl my brother and cousins brought to church over the years that wore pants, because the boys weren't men enough to tell them what was expected because they were afraid they wouldn't go with them.  Most, if not all, mentioned they felt out of place.
> 
> THunter


Well I guess I am not MAN enough to go to your church.  I didn't know I had to be a MAN and tell my wife what to wear.  I would never disrespect you by going to your church th.


----------



## SBG (Mar 29, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> Im with huntin tom on this. nakedness was done away with because sin came into the picture we all know there will be no sin in Heaven so we all may very well be naked.



After the fall, nakedness became symbolic of sin. When Adam and Eve sinned, they tried to remedy the situation by covering themselves with fig leaves. Only God could sufficiently cover their nakedness (sin).

Will believers be naked at the judgment seat of Christ? I doubt it...but, since all that are there will have a glorified body, it really doesn't matter.

Will the lost stand before God naked at the Great White Throne judgment? I've never really thought about it, but that would seem reasonable.

Sorry for straying off topic.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 29, 2006)

My wife found what we were looking for in reference to my first post of where this new preacher at our old church is getting the "letting down" from....

This is an excerpt from the article on this internet site:
http://www.bible-infonet.org/bin/feature_articles/living/modesty.htm

"Modesty can apply to one's manner of dress. The context of 1 Timothy 2:9-10 especially concerns gaudy dress. Also, the word for "apparel," in the same verses, is from the Greek katastole which means: letting down, and is used in the Septuagint in Isaiah 61:3 as "garment" for the Hebrew meaning "covering" or "wrapping.""

Just thougth I would share the findings...

DB BB


----------



## leroy (Mar 29, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> If someone does something (such as a woman wearing pants to church) because she wants to, knowing it will cause discontent, is that person right?  It's one thing to wear pants because it's the best you have, such as someone coming to church for the first time and not knowing any better, or can afford.  It's totally another to do like a few where I go that are quite well off and doing it simply because they want to and to heck with what everybody else thinks.    I have a hard time believing that's of the Lord.
> 
> When my wife and I first started dating, she was a member of a Southern Baptist church, I was a member of an Independent country Baptist church.  Knowing that a lot of the Southern Baptist churches are a little more liberal than mine, I told her the first time she went with me that women were expected to wear dresses or skirts.  She said that was how her momma raised her and was all she believed.   Wish I had a dollar for every girl my brother and cousins brought to church over the years that wore pants, because the boys weren't men enough to tell them what was expected because they were afraid they wouldn't go with them.  Most, if not all, mentioned they felt out of place.
> 
> THunter




i have a hard time believing that putting so much emphasis on someone not wearing a dress to Church is of the Lord. Some women are more comfortable in pants heck If I never had to wear another suit and tie I would be happy so if they want to wear pants have at it! My wife wears pants to Church sometimes not because I'm not man enough to tell her not to but enough of a man not to tell her such a thing.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe I'm naive, but I was not aware that God commanded men to "tell" their wives what to wear and when to wear it. I thought they were supposed to be our husbands, not our fathers. I thought women were supposed to be brought up in such a way that they knew what was appropriate to wear in any situation and didn't need anybody, much less their husband, to tell them what to wear. If any man, much less my husband, tried to tell me what to wear, I would think of him as much less than a man.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 29, 2006)

For the record, my wife occasionally wears pants to church but she lets me believe I wear them around the house.   

I should start another thread about churches that don't allow women to speak up about church issues but I ain't crazy....


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 29, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm naive, but I was not aware that God commanded men to "tell" their wives what to wear and when to wear it. I thought they were supposed to be our husbands, not our fathers. I thought women were supposed to be brought up in such a way that they knew what was appropriate to wear in any situation and didn't need anybody, much less their husband, to tell them what to wear. If any man, much less my husband, tried to tell me what to wear, I would think of him as much less than a man.


Jessica - I think the one who would be _naive _would be a person who actually thinks a healthy marriage is one where the man TELLS/orders the woman on how to speak, dress, walk, and act...  I don't think the covenant of marriage is one of master and slave    But, maybe that's another thread as well...


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 29, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> For the record, my wife occasionally wears pants to church but she lets me believe I wear them around the house.
> 
> I should start another thread about churches that don't allow women to speak up about church issues but I ain't crazy....




1 Corinthians
14:34
Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law.
14:35
And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church.

I am not saying that the wife is a slave either. The head of the household is the man and the head of the church is Christ.

DB BB


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 29, 2006)

*Just to be clear....*



			
				Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> 1 Corinthians
> 14:34
> Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law.
> 14:35
> ...


Ok, YOU posted that NOT me!


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 29, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Ok, YOU posted that NOT me!



Just posting scripture...

DB BB


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 29, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> 1 Corinthians
> 14:34
> Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law.
> 14:35
> ...


Before anyone gets carried away with this particular passage of scripture - You may want to first do some research and look at the specific context to which Paul was writing...  There were some very "Corinthian-Specific" issues he was addressing that prompted these couple of passages...


----------



## SBG (Mar 29, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Before anyone gets carried away with this particular passage of scripture - You may want to first do some research and look at the specific context to which Paul was writing...  There were some very "Corinthian-Specific" issues he was addressing that prompted these couple of passages...



On the other hand, let's not water down the clear admonition and intent of the scripture. 

Brother HuntinTom is correct. This was addressed to very Corinthian-Spceific issues and shouldn't be used to place a woman in "slave/master" relationship with her husband; however, scripture is quite clear in admonition and implication that the husband is the head of the household, and as such has a tremendous responsibility to his wife in regards to how she is treated.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 29, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Jessica - I think the one who would be _naive _would be a person who actually thinks a healthy marriage is one where the man TELLS/orders the woman on how to speak, dress, walk, and act...  I don't think the covenant of marriage is one of master and slave    But, maybe that's another thread as well...



I couldn't have said it better myself, Tom.   As for the Corinthian's scripture, I was waiting for that to surface. I always love how that particular scripture about women being silent in church and the other scripture about women obeying their husbands is always brought up as proof that they should always do what their husband says and never speak up in church, when in fact no one ever bothers to pay attention to the scriptures before and after those particular ones, and the context of the stories. God did intend for women to "obey" their husbands in that we should respect them and love them, but immediately after that he told men to love their wives as Christ loved the Church, so it's a two-way street, as it should be. And I'm sorry, but I refuse to believe that God would ever want a particular group of people to "remain silent" and not use the intelligence and voice that He gave us all.


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 29, 2006)

SBG said:
			
		

> ...scripture is quite clear in admonition and implication that the husband is the head of the household, and as such has a tremendous responsibility to his wife in regards to how she is treated.


Amen - Problem is, many people only want the "privileges" of being the leader, and shun these sacrificial responsibilities...  I'll start a new thread on what it means to be the "Head of the Household..."


----------



## SBG (Mar 29, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Amen - Problem is, many people only want the "privileges" of being the leader, and shun these sacrificial responsibilities...  I'll start a new thread on what it means to be the "Head of the Household..."



Amen!


----------



## leroy (Mar 29, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Jessica - I think the one who would be _naive _would be a person who actually thinks a healthy marriage is one where the man TELLS/orders the woman on how to speak, dress, walk, and act...  I don't think the covenant of marriage is one of master and slave    But, maybe that's another thread as well...




well put!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 29, 2006)

Forgive for coming to this late, and for not reading all 15 pages of posts, and perhaps this has been covered previously, but when Paul was teaching and preaching the men wore dresses. Well, actually robes, but they were dressed primarily in the same manner as the women.

If women should continue to dress in this manner why shouldn't men?


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Forgive for coming to this late, and for not reading all 15 pages of posts, and perhaps this has been covered previously, but when Paul was teaching and preaching the men wore dresses. Well, actually robes, but they were dressed primarily in the same manner as the women.
> 
> If women should continue to dress in this manner why shouldn't men?



Pot Stirrer


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 29, 2006)

I do what I can!!!


----------



## ilikembig (Mar 29, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Human dogma, rules & regulations pure and simple - I really don't think God's sitting on the throne ringing His hands worrying if a woman is wearing pants to church -- i think He's much more concerned with the state of her soul than her wardrobe...





AMEN!!!!
Worry less about what EVERYBODY else is wearing and more about reaching the ones that are lost. that seems to make better sense


----------



## leroy (Mar 29, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> No Scripture is "specific" to some order of long ago.  Scripture was Spiritually written and to be Spiritually discerned and all applies today just as any time in the past.  Women are not allowed to speak in conference at our church, and never will.  The men have the privilege of running the church and we stick to that.
> 
> THunter




But scripture can be taken out of context you can pull out certain scriptures and have a whole different meaning than if you read the whole story. Women can speak in our conferences, they cannot be Deacons, but they can have an opinion and are free to express it. If your Church lets say is putting down carpet or something of that nature do you let your women in the Church have an input or do the men handle this to.


----------



## leroy (Mar 29, 2006)

If something is brought before our Church in conference it is asked before voted on is their any discussion or questions and sometimes women may ask something or have a concern I take it this is not allowed in your Church. Also if a woman cannot speak in conference does she have a vote in Church affairs, by the raising of hands or ballot, that is if she is a member.


----------



## leroy (Mar 29, 2006)

How many members do you have at your Church? average attendance?


----------



## leroy (Mar 29, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> That is correct.  The men of the church are allowed to discuss it, not the women (talking about members here).  Women are allowed to vote.
> 
> THunter




If they are not allowed to speak on it I would have guessed they were not allowed to vote.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 29, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> That is correct.  The men of the church are allowed to discuss it, not the women (talking about members here).  Women are allowed to vote.
> 
> THunter


Same here but only by a standing vote not acclamation.


----------



## cowboyron (Mar 29, 2006)

habersham hammer said:
			
		

> By the way, God did'nt commission us to feed the hungry , but rather point others to Christ.
> 
> And how can we point them to Christ when they see no difference or change in us and we look, smell, act, and dress just like they do .They the see no reason for change.


Psalms 41: 1   Blessed is he who considers the poor;
The Lord will deliver him in time of trouble.

Please read Matthew 25: 33-46  this is printed in REDso we know it came straight from our Saviors mouth.

I would type it out but it's late I have a headache and I got to hit the hay. Maybe tomorrow I'll type it out.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 30, 2006)

NoGaMtnMan, that's a wonderful story. Somehow I don't think Jesus required a sign on the temple that said "No shirt, no shoes, no service".


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 30, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> If someone does something (such as a woman wearing pants to church) because she wants to, knowing it will cause discontent, is that person right?


Let me ask that question another way...  If a pastor makes a rule (as was, I think, the situation for the question of this thread) that there is a policy that women cannot wear pants to church, and a woman wears pants anyway - Who's really the one causing discontent?  Man-made rules and regulations seldom glorify Christ and lead the lost into His accepting, forgiving, redeeming, and holy presence...  In fact, my experience has been that they usually only serve to make those who made them feel better about themselves more than anythig else...  (Of course, they did hang Jesus on a cross for challenging their man-made interpretation...)


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 30, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> W  Now, if he is led by the Spirit to preach against or for something, I'm not questioning that Authority.
> 
> THunter


As  long as he does not leave the articles of faith.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 30, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Let me ask that question another way...  If a pastor makes a rule (as was, I think, the situation for the question of this thread) that there is a policy that women cannot wear pants to church, and a woman wears pants anyway - Who's really the one causing discontent?  Man-made rules and regulations seldom glorify Christ and lead the lost into His accepting, forgiving, redeeming, and holy presence...  In fact, my experience has been that they usually only serve to make those who made them feel better about themselves more than anythig else...  (Of course, they did hang Jesus on a cross for challenging their man-made interpretation...)



HT,

The dress code was not only for church but for life outside of church also.

One of of the members(he is a Doctor) asked the preacher, if I want to go out and buy my wife a $500 dress because I can afford it, am I supposed to call you and make sure it is alright. The preachers response was that he should not go out and buy her a dress that expensive because no one else in the church could afford to do that.

That whole discussion was one of the reasons I brought this topic up on here.

DB BB


----------



## leroy (Mar 30, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> HT,
> 
> The dress code was not only for church but for life outside of church also.
> 
> ...



If he wants to buy it and can afford it I see where its no else's business. Thats part of life some people have more than others


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 30, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> HT,
> 
> The dress code was not only for church but for life outside of church also.
> 
> ...


I think that preacher just may have some control issues...


----------



## leroy (Mar 30, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> I think that preacher just may have some control issues...




Exactly!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 30, 2006)

I cant believe we have 17 pages of why women should or should not wear pants to church.


----------



## ramblinrack (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I cant believe we have 17 pages of why women should or should not wear pants to church.





look's like you may have to lengthen your sig line?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd like to see somebody saved myself.


----------



## JHerk (Mar 30, 2006)

Amen Jim


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Mar 31, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> I think that preacher just may have some control issues...




I know, I have a feeling it is going to bust up the church, which is a real shame.

DB BB


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 31, 2006)

I can beleive it. If you  read all the other argumentative issues on this board why cant you have something like this take up a little time?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 31, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> I can beleive it. If you  read all the other argumentative issues on this board why cant you have something like this take up a little time?


Because it's funny to think that many posts are about 'pants on women' in church.  Obviously, to those that have read it, it's about much MUCH more than that and certainly worthy of dicussion.  How much is debateable.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 31, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Because it's funny to think that many posts are about 'pants on women' in church.  Obviously, to those that have read it, it's about much MUCH more than that and certainly worthy of dicussion.  How much is debateable.


OK not to be off topic here BUT maybe it is not. 

Take Baiting for example I think that is something that i cannot beleive folks get that upset over as well as scopes on smoke poles, and other issue's, my point is in reality which is more important our faith or what we like to do 6 days a week?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 31, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> OK not to be off topic here BUT maybe it is not.
> 
> Take Baiting for example I think that is something that i cannot beleive folks get that upset over as well as scopes on smoke poles, and other issue's, my point is in reality which is more important our faith or what we like to do 6 days a week?


I agree completely.  My only point was, if this particular thread was only about 'should women wear pants in church, yes or no' it would be a much shorter thread.  It rightfully, IMHO began discussion worldy influences on the world church today.  It also began discussing 'context' which is a HUGE topic.  It further began discussing position of women in the church/marriage.  It further discussed other related issues...  It became a rightuflly 'bigger' discussion on several important issues.  
But... people will just look at the title of the thread, see the number of replies and think "Are those bible thumpers for real?!?!"     Bet you a nickle references will be made to this thread in a condescending way for a good while.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 31, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I agree completely.  My only point was, if this particular thread was only about 'should women wear pants in church, yes or no' it would be a much shorter thread.  It rightfully, IMHO began discussion worldy influences on the world church today.  It also began discussing 'context' which is a HUGE topic.  It further began discussing position of women in the church/marriage.  It further discussed other related issues...  It became a rightuflly 'bigger' discussion on several important issues.
> But... people will just look at the title of the thread, see the number of replies and think "Are those bible thumpers for real?!?!"     Bet you a nickle references will be made to this thread in a condescending way for a good while.


As they said on the movie "raising Arizona"   "okay then"


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 31, 2006)

THunter said:
			
		

> Which I would have to assume if he's being led by the Spirit he wouldn't.  That's the operative words--"led by the Spirit" with a capital "S".
> 
> Phil,
> I'll see your nickle and raise you a dime.
> ...


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 3, 2006)

NOYDB said:
			
		

> Yeah, but us Methodists have been known as loose from the gitgo.



Ha Ha! Tell me about it.  I once heard a baptist minister (a very popular one who headed up some very large churches) make implications along those lines.  A few years later he was banned and sent to prison for church imbezzlement.   My favorite thing is having to explain that catholic does not mean Catholic.


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 3, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Because it's funny to think that many posts are about 'pants on women' in church.  Obviously, to those that have read it, it's about much MUCH more than that and certainly worthy of dicussion.  How much is debateable.




Out of about 5000 members only a few have posted on this. Not bad, consider only 5 or 6 are repeat customers to the thread. Most only posted once.

 Why is it that some days people jump on the ban wagon and scream this thread is 17 or 18 pages long and the next thread is to stop derailing so people can post and stay on topic for their debate?


----------



## Cward (Apr 3, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Human dogma, rules & regulations pure and simple - I really don't think God's sitting on the throne ringing His hands worrying if a woman is wearing pants to church -- i think He's much more concerned with the state of her soul than her wardrobe...


 AMEN!


----------



## Goatwoman (Apr 3, 2006)

*Dress*

I believe that you come to worship the Lord.  We are not dressing to impress.  It should not matter what you wear as long as it is decient.  At our church people wear jeans, t-shirts and the ladies wear pants.  You should see how we have grown in the last year or 2.  We are busting at the seams.  We are all there for the same reason.  To worship the Lord and we certainly are doing that.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2009)

Bump for a thread from the "Good ole days"

And I'd agree with DBBB in the first post.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2009)

All people need to dress modestly.
Dress, pants, overalls.
But no shorty shorts and halter tops please.

You should see how some folks show up for Sunday worship down at Panama City Beach.  They are tourist, but, they went to church.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Jan 7, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Bump for a thread from the "Good ole days"
> 
> And I'd agree with DBBB in the first post.


 

Going to stir things up....



DB BB


----------



## PWalls (Jan 7, 2009)

Modestly is the key. Got no problem with dresses or pant suits as long as they are modest.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2009)

Double Barrel BB said:


> Going to stir things up....
> 
> 
> 
> DB BB



Just was curious as to how things were debated back in the good ole days


----------



## gtparts (Jan 7, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> All people need to dress modestly.
> Dress, pants, overalls.
> But no shorty shorts and halter tops please.
> 
> You should see how some folks show up for Sunday worship down at Panama City Beach.  They are tourist, but, they went to church.




Aside from the outfit in my avatar, shorty shorts and halter tops is all I got.

I know.....TMI.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jan 7, 2009)

SBG said:


> I think that a Church should have a written dress code for its members. If a person is not comfortable with the dress code, they should not take membership there. There must be standards in the Church and it is up to the members to decide what those standards are...as long as they are not contrary to the Word of God.
> 
> Having said that, there should never be someone posted at the door, turning away visitors that might not be dressed according to the dress code. The only time that a visitor should be asked to leave, is if they are wearing something that is causing a problem...in all of my years of Church, I've never seen this happen.



O.k.  You want to establish dress codes.  What next?  If you have tattoos you can't be a part of this church.  Maybe it will help to go back and read  1 Samuel 16:7, "But the Lord said to Samuel, ' Do not consider his appearance or his height, for I have rejected him.  The Lord does not look at things man looks at.  Man looks at the outward appearance, but the Lord looks at the heart."  Two important things to note here. 1. God looks at the heart.  2. Man looks at the outward appearance.   I don't know about you, but I'm glad I serve a God who is more concerned about my heart than if I wear a suit and tie or a pair of jeans and a nice shirt when I go to church.  I'm also glad I worship where this is not an issue.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2009)

Ezriderga said:


> O.k.  You want to establish dress codes.  What next?  If you have tattoos you can't be a part of this church.  Maybe it will help to go back and read  1 Samuel 16:7, "But the Lord said to Samuel, ' Do not consider his appearance or his height, for I have rejected him.  The Lord does not look at things man looks at.  Man looks at the outward appearance, but the Lord looks at the heart."  Two important things to note here. 1. God looks at the heart.  2. Man looks at the outward appearance.   I don't know about you, but I'm glad I serve a God who is more concerned about my heart than if I wear a suit and tie or a pair of jeans and a nice shirt when I go to church.  I'm also glad I worship where this is not an issue.




You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## pigpen1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> You hit the nail on the head.



 I don't preach against woman wearing pants, I preach against men wearing dresses, it has worked well no problems yet...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 7, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> I cant believe we have 17 pages of why women should or should not wear pants to church.



This is the funniest post in here


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> I don't preach against woman wearing pants, I preach against men wearing dresses, it has worked well no problems yet...




I'm going to use that.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 7, 2009)

ezriderga said:


> o.k.  You want to establish dress codes.  What next?  If you have tattoos you can't be a part of this church.  Maybe it will help to go back and read  1 samuel 16:7, "but the lord said to samuel, ' do not consider his appearance or his height, for i have rejected him.  The lord does not look at things man looks at.  Man looks at the outward appearance, but the lord looks at the heart."  two important things to note here. 1. God looks at the heart.  2. Man looks at the outward appearance.   I don't know about you, but i'm glad i serve a god who is more concerned about my heart than if i wear a suit and tie or a pair of jeans and a nice shirt when i go to church.  I'm also glad i worship where this is not an issue.






amen


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 7, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> I don't preach against woman wearing pants, I preach against men wearing dresses, it has worked well no problems yet...









Now I have to clean my computer screen!


----------



## BobbysGirl (Jan 7, 2009)

The last I looked God was the one who was to judge not us. He will be the one, thru the Holy Spirit, to let a person know if they aren't dressed right, weather it is a skirt (long or short) pant suit, jeans, koolots, Etc..... My mother calles this convictions. She wears nothing but skirt suits to church and skirt and blouses every where else. Me, I love my pants but when it comes to church I wear nothing but dresses and skirt suits.


----------

